# Tahoe, Yukon vs Suburban, Yukon XL, Escalade ESV?



## Ondigo (Jan 31, 2015)

New driver getting into the business; is it better to have a long SUV opposed to a short SUV in NY? What are the main differences in terms of making money with a Tahoe / Denali / Sequoia vs longer format vehicles?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Ondigo said:


> New driver getting into the business; is it better to have a long SUV opposed to a short SUV in NY? What are the main differences in terms of making money with a Tahoe / Denali / Sequoia vs longer format vehicles?


Buy a new Escalade ESV, you will make a lot of money.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ondigo said:


> New driver getting into the business; is it better to have a long SUV opposed to a short SUV in NY? What are the main differences in terms of making money with a Tahoe / Denali / Sequoia vs longer format vehicles?


If you will be doing airport transfers, YES!!! The Tahoe won't hold 5 plus significant luggage. We had to farm out to a Tahoe last week due to last minute request, and it was almost a no go! Go extended, you won't regret it!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Suburban period . 
If you have money to waste or can charge extra for escalade or lets say you are able to get very lucrative accounts just because you have an escalade maybe.


----------



## Ondigo (Jan 31, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Buy a new Escalade ESV, you will make a lot of money.


are you being sarcastic or 4real? Your'e just entertaining my curiosity huh..?


----------



## Ondigo (Jan 31, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> If you will be doing airport transfers, YES!!! The Tahoe won't hold 5 plus significant luggage. We had to farm out to a Tahoe last week due to last minute request, and it was almost a no go! Go extended, you won't regret it!


so I take it that with a shorter SUV I'd be making regular Uber X $ and airport runs with 3pax or more will be impossible to accommodate luggage space...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ondigo said:


> so I take it that with a shorter SUV I'd be making regular Uber X $ and airport runs with 3pax or more will be impossible to accommodate luggage space...


It's tight, unless they travel light. If they have what our drivers call "mom bags", you'll be out of room quickly


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

I see a lot of Escalade's in NYC with TLC plates... I have a friend at a Cadillac dealer I used to work for in Dallas (back in the day when I was an Auto body tech) tell me that the Escalade is flying off the lot! They just have that BLING!!! about them!!! 

I think one would need to hustle with business cards on hand.... Not sure it would pay off..
Factors In NYC:
-Booted off Uber suv in 3 years. After three years whats the truck worth?
-Booted off TLC in 5 years. You make less money the last 2 years no longer an Uber suv. Whats it worth now?

I wish the Suburban had a freaking Mercedes Diesel in it!!!
Diesel is not just fuel efficiency! It's way less to maintain, way more durable!

Comfort is another important factor for me!!! Lets face it, this vehicle is your office!!


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it really comes down to how much money you want to spend. I'm a huge fan of SUVs. Customers love it, they have loads of cargo room, and you're pretty much the biggest vehicle around, unless you come up next to a Ford Excursion. Right now I have a 2014 Yukon XL, and my 2015 Cadillac Escalade will come online soon as the State approves all the paperwork and licensing. Sadly the Caddy isn't a ESV, but I wouldn't have said no to the price.

If I were to do it from a cost stand point, the Suburban is the best bang for your buck. I hardly believe you'll make any more money because it says Denali or Cadillac on the side. You can get nearly all the same options in the Chevy. And really in my opinion it looks better than the latest Yukon or Cadillac.

Something I have noticed, only because I can put them side by side and compare them with in minutes, is response from the engines. The two Chevys, the Suburban and Tahoe, and the non-Denali Yukons come with a 5.3L under the hood. The Cadillacs and Danali badged Yukons come packing a 6.2L V8. Its good for another sixty-five horses or so, and in vehicles of this size and weight, it really do see a difference. I'm sure you can squeeze some extra ponies out of the little engine with simple upgrades known to unlock power, but it's a work vehicle after all.



bezi_NY said:


> I wish the Suburban had a freaking Mercedes Diesel in it!!!
> 
> Diesel is not just fuel efficiency! It's way less to maintain, way more durable!


I'm also a massive diesel enthusiast. I've had several diesel Benz in the past, I love them. But I'd never want one of their motors in an SUV as large are the ones offered up from Chevy. Their 3.0L would probably do the job, but it wouldn't be all the efficient about it. I really do miss the 2500 Suburbans that were able to have the Duramax swapped into them. Its also a shame Ford killed the Excursions with the PowerJoke. We had one for awhile with the old 7.3L in it. It wasn't the quickest truck, but we could put seven people in it, hook up the boat and never though twice at punching it up a mountain.

I keep hoping someday soon America will wake up and realize that diesel is really a great way to go. Cleaner burning than gas, much more efficient in making power, longer engine life, less maintenance. We'd have to sting up all these pot smoking, bunny hugging, sandal wearing, dirt worshipping, long haired Prius driving Kalifornia hippy ******s maggots to get anywhere with it unfortunately.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ross said:


> I think it really comes down to how much money you want to spend. I'm a huge fan of SUVs. Customers love it, they have loads of cargo room, and you're pretty much the biggest vehicle around, unless you come up next to a Ford Excursion. Right now I have a 2014 Yukon XL, and my 2015 Cadillac Escalade will come online soon as the State approves all the paperwork and licensing. Sadly the Caddy isn't a ESV, but I wouldn't have said no to the price.
> 
> If I were to do it from a cost stand point, the Suburban is the best bang for your buck. I hardly believe you'll make any more money because it says Denali or Cadillac on the side. You can get nearly all the same options in the Chevy. And really in my opinion it looks better than the latest Yukon or Cadillac.
> 
> ...


The choices that you guys get in the US gets all SUV operators green with envy.

GM imported the Suburban to Australia for about 8 yrs from 1996. After that the biggest manufacturer/ dealer supported SUVs (suitable for our work) are the Audi Q7s & GL Mercs. Bloody expensive motor cars to buy here. My 3yr old Q7 with 30,000 miles cost me 65k last year. Between 25-39mpg out of the 3litre Diesel it's cheap to run with good power.

It's a gamble when 4 pax book you and they have typical 1st class luggage amounts. But it's what we have Downunder. Have a look at these old clunkers for sale here!


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> The choices that you guys get in the US gets all SUV operators green with envy.
> 
> GM imported the Suburban to Australia for about 8 yrs from 1996. After that the biggest manufacturer/ dealer supported SUVs (suitable for our work) are the Audi Q7s & GL Mercs. Bloody expensive motor cars to buy here. My 3yr old Q7 with 30,000 miles cost me 65k last year. Between 25-39mpg out of the 3litre Diesel it's cheap to run with good power.
> 
> ...


WoW dude, are they really selling at those prices? OMG. We need to figure out a way to export to you sir!! We'd make a ton!!!

Doesn't surprise me though that those truck are still going, the Cadillac dealer I used to work for in Dallas had a roadside service suburban with 600,000 miles on it when they retired it and it was still going strong!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> WoW dude, are they really selling at those prices? OMG. We need to figure out a way to export to you sir!! We'd make a ton!!!
> 
> Doesn't surprise me though that those truck are still going, the Cadillac dealer I used to work for in Dallas had a roadside service suburban with 600,000 miles on it when they retired it and it was still going strong!!


Yeah. Crazy prices for old clunkers. Simply because there's NO supply of right hand drive units here.

There used to be a fellow not far from me who did what you proposed, imported low mileage Suburbans/ Escalades/Expeditions etc. Carried out the left to right hand conversion which was a 15-18k job here with engineering certificates. Then sold the units for around 100-110k!!

Some folk towing big boats /floats and with money to burn clearly preferred them than the big Jap 4wds like the Landcruiser or Nissan Patrol for the job.

But 100k+? Add another 5-20k and get a brand new Range Rover/ Land Rover setup with all the Euro luxury.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Ross said:


> I think it really comes down to how much money you want to spend. I'm a huge fan of SUVs. Customers love it, they have loads of cargo room, and you're pretty much the biggest vehicle around, unless you come up next to a Ford Excursion. Right now I have a 2014 Yukon XL, and my 2015 Cadillac Escalade will come online soon as the State approves all the paperwork and licensing. Sadly the Caddy isn't a ESV, but I wouldn't have said no to the price.
> 
> If I were to do it from a cost stand point, the Suburban is the best bang for your buck. I hardly believe you'll make any more money because it says Denali or Cadillac on the side. You can get nearly all the same options in the Chevy. And really in my opinion it looks better than the latest Yukon or Cadillac.
> 
> ...


I agree, the Suburban is a very good looking truck and probably the best bang for the buck at the moment.

Regarding engines, in New York city right now, with a speed limit of 25 mph, even the Mercedes sprinter engine is more than enough to get you from zero to 25 in under 4 seconds.. Respectfully!!! Heck, just let go of the brakes from a stop and you're half way there to 25mph... And forget the low profile tires in this town too.. I'd want the extra rubber to hop some curbs and potholes..☺

The Lincoln Navigator L is priced around the LTZ or discounted rather to LTZ prices.. The Lincoln also has a lot of space and a Powerful V6. I would definitely rather the Lincoln for ground clearance, especially the front bumper! The Yukon, Suburban and the Escalade are car like low to the ground in the front bumper area!!

Let's face it, it's almost impossible to argue against the Suburban! I think the only argument's that remain are which trim level and options do you want or need? Like LTZ for ride and comfort of magnetic ride control?


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

New Seattle XL driver here...searched for months for the right deal and was focused on Suburban LT but stumbled into a Navigator 06 w 35k on it for 16k...cherry ride for age and will be under 100k w 2 years of pounding on it and should not depreciate much. Im a U n L virgin so see what happens but i have been trolling Seattle app for months and like what I see as potential income if i play my cards right....cheers


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

SeattleUber said:


> New Seattle XL driver here...searched for months for the right deal and was focused on Suburban LT but stumbled into a Navigator 06 w 35k on it for 16k...cherry ride for age and will be under 100k w 2 years of pounding on it and should not depreciate much. Im a U n L virgin so see what happens but i have been trolling Seattle app for months and like what I see as potential income if i play my cards right....cheers


How is that 06 Navigator performing for you? The new one hasn't really changed all that much cosmetically.


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

its a very cushy ride...known issues with the airbag/compressor suspension system are my only concern but so far so good and with 7 legit seatbelts in addition to mine it should work well. Funny though UBER Seattle is now backing away from letting me have two accounts, X and XL and XL only, which could throw me for a loop as there is no way I run X fares with the MPG on the Navi...slowly bending over it feels like a painful feeling is just around the corner w the big U


----------



## Ondigo (Jan 31, 2015)

You guys have such great responses and information, thank you for sharing!

Here in NY from my observation it seems 2015 Suburbans are next best thing on the road second to the 2015 Escalade ESV. I'm not planing on being a lifetime U operator, this is a temporary full time situation for me. I'm more likely gonna go for a 14-15 Suburban... I intend to rent / lease and operate U + farm out. Not sure which is better rent / lease yet, seems like the same deal... Still studying forums, responses and daily living


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

Rent/ lease question is a good one!
-An suv with a gvwr above 6000 pounds has the best tax advantage if the vehicle is purchased new. http://www.section179.org/section_179_vehicle_deductions.html
Probably the way to go if you plan on running the vehicle back to back 12 hour shifts and the best option for any suv/plus person using the vehicle for at least 50% of the time for business. For example the Infiniti qx60 is on the Uber SUV list but doesn't qualify for the 6000gvwr.

I think the Navigator is the most comfortable of the super sized Suv's and you could probably get it for a very good price new.

A few more questions to ad to the confusion and wondering:
-How many pax would cancle a ride if they saw that the vehicle picking them up was a 2015 Escalade? Huge brand recognition!!

-Will pax ever have the option of choosing a specific suv or black car?

-Could you earn more if you were diving an SUV with massage seats? like the Mercedes GL with multi contour seats.. (work more hours/ take fewer brakes during surge?) 

I'm going to the NYC car show in April lol


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah. Crazy prices for old clunkers. Simply because there's NO supply of right hand drive units here.
> 
> There used to be a fellow not far from me who did what you proposed, imported low mileage Suburbans/ Escalades/Expeditions etc. Carried out the left to right hand conversion which was a 15-18k job here with engineering certificates. Then sold the units for around 100-110k!!
> 
> ...


If you guys would just start driving on the correct side of the road, life would be so much easier. I need to bring my 07 down there. It would be more than worth the shipping costs based on those prices.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> If you guys would just start driving on the correct side of the road, life would be so much easier. I need to bring my 07 down there. It would be more than worth the shipping costs based on those prices.


Oh! I should've mentioned there is no longer a requirement to covert to right hand drive to have vehicle registered. But that does make things tricky opening doors in the traffic for clients to get out!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Ross, post: 205190, member: 6284[QUOTE="
I keep hoping someday soon America will wake up and realize that diesel is really a great way to go. Cleaner burning than gas, much more efficient in making power, longer engine life, less maintenance. We'd have to sting up all these pot smoking, bunny hugging, sandal wearing, dirt worshipping, long haired Prius driving Kalifornia hippy ******s maggots to get anywhere with it unfortunately.[/QUOTE]

What, you use "maggots" instead of what you mean? What no balls to use that f?
This Arizona raised California hippie probably had a diesel before you were born.
THe Republican supported oil companies have recognized diesel is the future. Why do you think it has been higher priced than gas since about 2007 or so, added to bush's desert folly of course. Hmmm, except for recently when those refineries just happened to break down again at the same time.
I bet you drink shitty beer too. What, Bud light?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> [QUOTE="
> I keep hoping someday soon America will wake up and realize that diesel is really a great way to go. Cleaner burning than gas, much more efficient in making power, longer engine life, less maintenance. We'd have to sting up all these pot smoking, bunny hugging, sandal wearing, dirt worshipping, long haired Prius driving Kalifornia hippy ******s maggots to get anywhere with it unfortunately.


What, you use "maggots" instead of what you mean? What no balls to use that f?
This Arizona raised California hippie probably had a diesel before you were born.
THe Republican supported oil companies have recognized diesel is the future. Why do you think it has been higher priced than gas since about 2007 or so, added to bush's desert folly of course. Hmmm, except for recently when those refineries just happened to break down again at the same time.
I bet you drink shitty beer too. What, Bud light?[/QUOTE]

I have a diesel 3 litre V6 Audi Q7. Plenty of go. Drove the same motor in the A6 in Bi Turbo 320hp form. My Goodness me!! Coupled with the Quattro drive that all pawed weapon is EASILY a match straightline for my 6litre GM Caprice. Around the twisties it's no contest. And being diesel cheap as chips to run.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What, you use "maggots" instead of what you mean? What no balls to use that f?
> This Arizona raised California hippie probably had a diesel before you were born.
> THe Republican supported oil companies have recognized diesel is the future. Why do you think it has been higher priced than gas since about 2007 or so, added to bush's desert folly of course. Hmmm, except for recently when those refineries just happened to break down again at the same time.
> I bet you drink shitty beer too. What, Bud light?


I have a diesel 3 litre V6 Audi Q7. Plenty of go. Drove the same motor in the A6 in Bi Turbo 320hp form. My Goodness me!! Coupled with the Quattro drive that all pawed weapon is EASILY a match straightline for my 6litre GM Caprice. Around the twisties it's no contest. And being diesel cheap as chips to run.[/QUOTE]

The farthest sustained high speed run I ever did was with a diesel. About 45 minutes at 105 cruising between Las Vegas and Mesquite. It was nice. of course the Utah State Police had something to say later on near Cedar City. They some busy bee's.
1988 Volvo diesel it was. Too bad the engine reminded one of the early motors put into GMS'c nd Caddy's. I've owned 3 Ford diesels spanning 30 years, the improvements just keep getting better. Certaibly intrigued with a Taureg diesel.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have a diesel 3 litre V6 Audi Q7. Plenty of go. Drove the same motor in the A6 in Bi Turbo 320hp form. My Goodness me!! Coupled with the Quattro drive that all pawed weapon is EASILY a match straightline for my 6litre GM Caprice. Around the twisties it's no contest. And being diesel cheap as chips to run.


The farthest sustained high speed run I ever did was with a diesel. About 45 minutes at 105 cruising between Las Vegas and Mesquite. It was nice. of course the Utah State Police had something to say later on near Cedar City. They some busy bee's.
1988 Volvo diesel it was. Too bad the engine reminded one of the early motors put into GMS'c nd Caddy's. I've owned 3 Ford diesels spanning 30 years, the improvements just keep getting better. Certaibly intrigued with a Taureg diesel.[/QUOTE]

The Toureg and Audi Q7 V6 are effectively the same car. The Audi just has the badge and the 15-20% price premium. The Toureg is much better suited off-road. Shorter overhangs etc.

I would love to drive the Q7 6litre W12. 0ver 1000nm of Torque out of the box!


----------



## Tahoe STL (Apr 18, 2015)

I drive a Tahoe LT that offers a lot of comfort, but can be tricky when I have more than 3 passengers with luggage. The suburban could clearly handle the luggage for 6 pax.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A lot of us know that diesel is great...it has nothing to do with America "waking up" to this fact as much as it does to greedy oil and gas companies paying off the manufacturers not to build these types of efficient vehicles yet. That's why I'm all for CAFE standards because they do nothing more than release the technology these companies have been sitting on for years.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Diesel exhaust remains significantly nastier than gas exhaust. It’s not an alternative to alternative fuels.


----------

